# Monster Canada I shot today



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This guy came in with two medium size canadas. I was talking to Windjammer when I noticed the 3 cupped in. Told him to hold on. Cell phone in one hand, goose call in the other and the blind doors open the two medium size canadas decided to go a different direction but this guy cupped right down. Trying to decide if I should put him on the wall or in the belly. Probably the smallest one I have shot. Hopefully the pictures do him justice but he is a lot smaller than any lesser I have shot.


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

sure makes that duck look like a giant :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Jeez, I've seen turds that I would use as decoys before I would use those ones you got. Ick! :wink:

Nice bird :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Suckers are really tiny aren't they. Nice looking duck.

Good work Leo,
Dan


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

NEXT TIME PUT ME ON SPEAKERPHONE SO I CAN HEAR THE SHOTS DAMMIT! :lol: I'm still chuckling about that. Too funny for sure!

I'm telling you man that little character belongs on the wall. Once again nice job! :beer:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Leo

Your glad I convinced you to start using *T* shot aren't you? :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't think I would have gotten him if it was not for the "T" Shot!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice birds


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Three years ago during the spring hunt IN S.D. we were scouting and I saw a cackler alonside the road mixed in with some mallards that was tiny, much smaller than the mallards.

You should have weighed it, you may have won the smallest goose of the year.

Picken on the little guys................


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

You shot my baby!!!!!!!!! :lol: Nice Bird :thumb:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

oke: heh, sorry to take away some of your thunder, but...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Jesus that bird looks like it just got out of an oil slick, Scottjes.

Leo nice work. Looks like the little ones really like the spendy deeks!

See many geese?

It seems like every time I answer my phone while hunting either a rooster gets up I see a deer, of geese come in. Girlfriend, or friends always laugh. "hold on..... BAm.. BAm. Bam.. alright what was I saying!" haha


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Looks like the little ones really like the spendy deeks!


Not as much as you would think. I think next season I will be sporting 30 doz buckwings! I think this season I am proving when it comes to goose decoys its a numbers game!


hunt4P&Y said:


> See many geese?


A lot of lessers but only about 30 honkers. Went for a drive in the far north last night and founds heaps of big boys. I would say for the most part they have not come down yet (in the normal numbers) Even found snows in the far north!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

scottjes000 said:


> oke: heh, sorry to take away some of your thunder, but...


But what??? Looks like a polluted water canada?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> But what??? Looks like a polluted water canada?


He probly hunts cooling ponds at a refinery.lol


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Leo,

I Hope what you are saying is correct. The past week all we have been seeing. 20 miles North of SD is Snows. Maybe about 200 Canada's the whole week. I look forward to a few more good Canada shoots.

Man the Mallards are piling up holy. I thought there was alot on Tuesdays hunt, last night there was about 10 times as many..


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

We shot a few small ones like that outside of Fargo this year. Cool looking things.

I hope you're not lying about the big boys still being around, I haven't seen a good number in a week except for around NDSU campus.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

That greasy bird the little boy is holding up looks just like one of those that roost on the sewage ponds East of town!
:gag: 
Leo, That Cackler would look pretty nice, cupped up next to a Ross. Wouldn't it?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

what a coing-ki-dink I do hunt next to an oil refinery! but really I live in Washington and some of the goose sub-species are dark I also hosed him off before the picture.


> That greasy bird the little boy is holding up


I'm 6' 2"and turn 18 in april :******:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

We shot one of them real little hutchies last weekend:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Leo, i shot one like that a few years ago in december. I did a dead mount with a huge mallard and the taxidermist only charged me for two ducks cuz he felt bad.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Scottjes000

I bet that baby tasted awsome. The only way I can eat the nice fat corn fed birds is in Jerky form. I can't imagine a oil slick bird.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

My apologies Scottjes000. I judged you by the _youthful_ tone of your posts.

Main Entry: youth·ful 
Pronunciation: \ˈyüth-fəl\ 
Function: adjective 
Date: 1557 
1 : of, relating to, or characteristic of youth <youthful inexperience> 
2 : being young and not yet mature


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Here's a pic of a mixed bag hunt about a month ago. I shot the three bird limit of these lesser Canadas that were smaller than the mallards. Even a couple snows took a look at my plastic bags ties to motion stakes! Ha!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bigblackfoot said:


> Leo, i shot one like that a few years ago in december. I did a dead mount with a huge mallard and the taxidermist only charged me for two ducks cuz he felt bad.


I don't mind discount pity! haha


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I just drooled on myself a little from the picture with the DSD rester


----------

